# Hummingbird Nectar?



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Curious what people are using for homemade nectar? The commercial hummingbird mix is getting too pricey.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey Dick

Hope you have been well.

We have a ton of hummingbirds visiting our feeder every day. I use a homemade recipe, and blend in half of the store bought nectar for a little color though it isn't needed.

Here is how we make ours. You only need water and white sugar - super simple and easy to make.

Use the following proportion:
1 part regular white sugar to 4 parts water.

1. Boil the water.
2. Add sugar and stir until dissolved.
3. Let cool.
4. Refrigerate in a designated hummingbird feeder pitcher/container.

Using a microwave works too. Put the water in a microwave safe container and heat to boiling point. Carefully remove and add sugar. Stir until the sugar is dissolved. I fill my clean feeders and set them aside to cool and let the rest cool a bit before storing in the fridge. I then add some commercial mix in to my homemade concoction when I fill the feeder. You don't need to do the commercial step if you don't want to. I've just found it keeps the hummingbirds using the feeder more consistently.

There is no need to add anything extra to the mixture, i.e. coloring, honey, etc. It's not necessary and could be harmful. We have had problems with honey in the past as it ferments and becomes poisonous to the birds within a week.

Hope this helps

Ryan


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

I don't boil the water. Just mix 1 part sugar to 4 parts water. I have to fill my feeders everyday at this time of year, they are just getting hammered and will until the snow goose migration starts :lol:

Canuck


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

We do the same as Canuk... except we add a little red food coloring. make sure you wash the feeder out good periodically.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks guys. I'm not using enough sugar. There is one bird that comes occasionaly but prefers the flowers. Will give it a try.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

I wash the feeder well between fillings. Our hummers will be leaving in a week or two. We have 15-20 birds each year.They are amazing birds. We hang our feeders in the same location each year and have had early arrivals buzzing around the location in the spring if we have not yet put them out so we know they are our birds returning. My wife has kept track of their arrival and departure dates for the past 20 years. Maybe Al Gore could find a use for her data. 

Two months till my annual pheasant hunting trip....can't wait.

Canuck


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Have had the feeder out since the first of June. Just noticed the birds on Sunday and this is the first year I have ever seen a male. He is spooky yet but the female is tame. I think he's a Ruby Throat but can't get close enough to see for sure. On a five count he's gone.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I have feeders of every size shape and seed all over out hreer, but have always avaided hummingbird ffeeders becasue I was under the impression that you had to clean them and sterilize them evey couple of days, etc. Sounded like too much work, and also a risk that if I didn't get at it frequently I might kill off some hummers. 
Sounds like there is less work than I had heard. What does everyone else do?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

HH, I use well water through a filter and boil it when I make the mix. I take the feeder apart, wash it, and micro wave it. Only takes a few minutes.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I'll have to pick one up and 'deactivate' it when we are away.

On another close subject, has anyone tried any grape jelly feeders? Anything special with these?


----------

